# Brazilian PS4 Hack Confirmed Real



## fatsquirrel (May 13, 2015)

Im positioning my self for low start, waiting for the hack to be public and then run as a badassmotherfucker to the first store with Ps4 I see


----------



## chavosaur (May 13, 2015)

And now we wait for the inevitable storm of threads asking, "HOW DO I DO DIS."


----------



## migles (May 13, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> And now we wait for the inevitable storm of threads asking, "HOW DO I DO DIS."


 
isn't probably just like the 3ds, where you use a raspberry to copy the nand and copy it to another ps4?

or; system transfer from one ps4 to another, keeping restoring the nand from the source system?


----------



## Keylogger (May 13, 2015)

Yeah the NAND dump/restore method... But how?


----------



## TVL (May 13, 2015)

Weird how this news coincided with me getting interested in a PS4 all of a sudden.


----------



## Solid One (May 13, 2015)

This method isn't really brazilian. Truly, it was created by russians, and now brazilians learned how to do it, and are making money with PS4 piracy.

They mention that they found a PS4 hack tutorial from a russian website, and they simply translated instructions to portuguese by using Google Translate.


----------



## SLiV3R (May 13, 2015)

Cool news. Do we have to buy anything?  Or can the hack be done by ourself?


----------



## KingVamp (May 13, 2015)

Interesting.


chavosaur said:


> And now we wait for the inevitable storm of threads asking, "HOW DO I DO DIS."


I can't get Pokemans to work. Can you help me?


----------



## mixelpixx (May 13, 2015)

Kinda how the ViP 722 is done on Dish.  They couldn't find a way around the encryption so they clone boxes - copying everything - Flash, Ram, EEps, and marry the HDD to the new unit and numbers (or clone the HDD). If they are just using a RPi then they are probably just dumping the Flash and copying it over, doesn't sound overly complicated.  What a f'up if its that easy.  But maybe it was a tad harder and they found a way to J-Tag the unit via processor and actually talk to the unit.. but who knows.


----------



## Vappy (May 13, 2015)

Reports are saying that the publicly known method of doing this were fixed by 2.51. No telling yet if these Brazilians use the same method or a variation that's still functional.


----------



## duffmmann (May 13, 2015)

Pretty crazy how quick some sort of PS4 hack was discovered compared to the PS3


----------



## ody81 (May 13, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> And now we wait for the inevitable storm of threads asking, "HOW DO I DO DIS."


 

I can't wait for "piracy's killed the ps4" threads in a week.


----------



## boomario (May 13, 2015)

And seems like that is how they do that (just translated from Portuguese, sorry for any mistakes):



Spoiler



"Understand how the raspberry pi method works for PS4:
The 25 hack is real but it's not a jailbreak, but a real workaround, the brazilian "hackers" are using a very simple method since MSX, when only the EEPROM is being rewritten, without need for unencrypt something.

When Sony tried to guarantee the PS4 security, they forgot the hardlock inside CPU, the hashcode for the real BIOS that is the intention of don't allow that the information is changed, it's just execute a code in PS4 using raspberry that add the game info inside the chip.

So it's just fill the HDD with genuine games and write chip, then the console will recognize and run the game properly.

In other workds, this hack is just a ASM code exception for change "ROM/BIOS" using a raspberry pi, pretty simple.

the PI is just needed for allowing the blink/write/ontimeflash and bios simulation.

For the process you need 2 PS4:

1- Buy 1 or more PSN games and do the download on main PS4
2- Connect the secondary PS4 to PSN, login in the main PS4 account from primary PS4, enable the secondary PS4 and download the game
3- Write the NOR chip to secondary PS4 with Teensy++ or Pi (let's call that memory dump using ActivatedDMP)
4- Boot the secondary PS4, connect to PSN and disable the console
5- do the ActivatedDMP back to the nor of secondary PS4


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 13, 2015)

Ummm.. Fucking NIIIIIIIICE


----------



## Joe88 (May 13, 2015)

Since this requires psn access, an update that fixes the security holes would kill it


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2015)

Hack me side ways.


----------



## dekuleon (May 13, 2015)

Here they say this method first appeared in Russian sites.


----------



## DinohScene (May 13, 2015)

I'm more interested in the security of the PS4 then how the hack is done.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 13, 2015)

PS4 is yet to have a stable quality library of games and this is what they're focusing on? Pirating PS4 games?

It just feels strange that they wouldn't do something better with it like allowing to play emulators, make the Blu-ray inside region free, perhaps allow in some way to play PS1 and PS2 games and so on.

So if someone hacked the Wii U I'd hope they would do something creative rather than just the games.


----------



## Arras (May 13, 2015)

Solid One said:


> They mention that they found a PS4 hack tutorial from a russian website, and they simply translated instructions to portuguese by using Google Translate.


I don't know why, but I find this hilarious for some reason.


----------



## duffmmann (May 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS4 is yet to have a stable quality library of games and this is what they're focusing on? Pirating PS4 games?
> 
> It just feels strange that they wouldn't do something better with it like allowing to play emulators, make the Blu-ray inside region free, perhaps allow in some way to play PS1 and PS2 games and so on.
> 
> So if someone hacked the Wii U I'd hope they would do something creative rather than just the games.



Yeah I'm much more interested in hacking a console for the things it'll let me do aside from backups, especially for the Wii U: region free gaming, emulators where I can play using the gamepad, an HD video player, allowing two gamepads to connect to a Wii U (since it is possible, just not yet utilized) and all the fun things that could be done with that and homebrew (for example, imagine a gba emulator similar to little talked about gb4gb on the wii, where in this case you could load multiple gba games at once, one gamepad could for example get one Pokemon game and the other could get a different Pokemon game and you could have essentially huge GBAs that could "link up" to fight and trade wirelessly).  There are a lot of possibilities.  

I'd be interested in similar things for the PS4 as well, there really aren't yet any must have PS4 exclusive games available if you ask me.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2015)

Neat.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 13, 2015)

So that's basically like a SkyPS4?


----------



## Adeka (May 13, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> So that's basically like a SkyPS4?


 
Not really. Gateway could only have one rom per sd card and didn't have homebrew either.


----------



## pdensco (May 13, 2015)

WiiUBricker said:


> So that's basically like a SkyPS4?


 
no gatewayPS4 is better


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS4 is yet to have a stable quality library of games and this is what they're focusing on? Pirating PS4 games?
> 
> It just feels strange that they wouldn't do something better with it like allowing to play emulators, make the Blu-ray inside region free, perhaps allow in some way to play PS1 and PS2 games and so on.
> 
> So if someone hacked the Wii U I'd hope they would do something creative rather than just the games.



Allowing the pirating of games is what makes the money though.

Anyway I am surprised this worked -- even last time we had serials burned inside CPU dies and other things that would be bastard hard to replicate. Wonder if I will be reading a document in a few years and be having flashbacks to https://web.archive.org/web/2010061...es_Microsoft_Made_in_the_Xbox_Security_System


----------



## duffmmann (May 13, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Allowing the pirating of games is what makes the money though.
> 
> Anyway I am surprised this worked -- even last time we had serials burned inside CPU dies and other things that would be bastard hard to replicate. Wonder if I will be reading a document in a few years and be having flashbacks to https://web.archive.org/web/2010061...es_Microsoft_Made_in_the_Xbox_Security_System



Wait who makes money from allowing the pirating of games?  I suppose you might find a few people in our scene more inclined to buy the system if it's been hacked, so in this case, Sony might get a few more customers buying the PS4, but I don't think that really nets Sony a lot of money at the end of the day.


----------



## boomario (May 13, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> Wait who makes money from allowing the pirating of games? I suppose you might find a few people in our scene more inclined to buy the system if it's been hacked, so in this case, Sony might get a few more customers buying the PS4, but I don't think that really nets Sony a lot of money at the end of the day.


I think this point is more than only profit or lack of it because, how Sony can deliver security on their hardwares to developers if they miss something simple like that?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2015)

Mod chip installers/console modders that sell such services, such things being especially prominent in Russia and Brazil.


----------



## duffmmann (May 13, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Mod chip installers/console modders that sell such services, such things being especially prominent in Russia and Brazil.



Ah I gotcha


----------



## DelRio1991 (May 13, 2015)

sure, some people are find with just pirated games, but I, personally, would rather have homebrew stuff. 

I mean, yeah free games, big deal, but the ability to put community made apps is what made me want to homebrew my first wii, so that's a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2015)

DelRio1991 said:


> sure, some people are find with just pirated games, but I, personally, would rather have homebrew stuff.
> 
> I mean, yeah free games, big deal, but the ability to put community made apps is what made me want to homebrew my first wii, so that's a dealbreaker for me.


 
I feel like this could be our gateway to PS4 homebrew.


----------



## Dork (May 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS4 is yet to have a stable quality library of games and this is what they're focusing on? Pirating PS4 games?
> 
> It just feels strange that they wouldn't do something better with it like allowing to play emulators, make the Blu-ray inside region free, perhaps allow in some way to play PS1 and PS2 games and so on.
> 
> So if someone hacked the Wii U I'd hope they would do something creative rather than just the games.


 
Piracy is the only thing that matters when modding consoles today. Nobody really gives a shit about anything else.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 13, 2015)

Dork said:


> Piracy is the only thing that matters when modding consoles today. Nobody really gives a shit about anything else.


 
That's the case for most people but there are also some who'd like it for the sake of making it region free because 3DS and Wii U are locked to US/UK/JP so tough luck trying to play a game from Japan in a US system or vice-versa. It's just so outdated of Nintendo to keep this practice.


----------



## cracker (May 13, 2015)

I wonder how they achieved this. I haven't looked at PS4 RE info but I'm assuming there is a keystore in the CPU that locks in the hardware and encryption per console. They must have found a timing/RGH-esque attack that bypasses the check and allows the cloned hardware to look legit. This seems like it could possibly open the gateway to a XeLL-like loader.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 13, 2015)

cracker said:


> [attachment]"giphy (2).gif"[/attachment]
> 
> I wonder how they achieved this. I haven't looked at PS4 RE info but I'm assuming there is a keystore in the CPU that locks in the hardware and encryption per console. They must have found a timing/RGH-esque attack that bypasses the check and allows the cloned hardware to look legit. This seems like it could possibly open the gateway to a XeLL-like loader.


 
But, why do you ask if you are the cracker?


----------



## cracker (May 13, 2015)

I am but one in the sea of saltines.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2015)

DelRio1991 said:


> I mean, yeah free games, big deal, but the ability to put community made apps is what made me want to homebrew my first wii, so that's a dealbreaker for me.



Is homebrew that important these days? Going back to the days of the xbox they genuinely represented the best option for something to hook up to your TV, such a thing reasonably sticking around into the Wii era if you cared a bit about controllers. Today most android tablets have HDMI out, as do cheap PCs or a $20 graphics card for one, and there are any number of useful computing devices to stick under my TV, if my TV itself does not have some abilities in that area (not that I have seen a smartTV that I would care to use but hey).


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS4 is yet to have a stable quality library of games and this is what they're focusing on? Pirating PS4 games?
> 
> It just feels strange that they wouldn't do something better with it like allowing to play emulators, make the Blu-ray inside region free, perhaps allow in some way to play PS1 and PS2 games and so on.
> 
> So if someone hacked the Wii U I'd hope they would do something creative rather than just the games.


Why would we care about somthing we can do on every other console, and PC 10x better.


----------



## lytro (May 13, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS4 is yet to have a stable quality library of games and this is what they're focusing on? Pirating PS4 games?
> 
> It just feels strange that they wouldn't do something better with it like allowing to play emulators, make the Blu-ray inside region free, perhaps allow in some way to play PS1 and PS2 games and so on.
> 
> So if someone hacked the Wii U I'd hope they would do something creative rather than just the games.


 
you read the OP(source) yes?


----------



## Margen67 (May 13, 2015)

Article said:
			
		

> They are, of course, keeping the technique a secret, in order for it to not get patched, but also so that they can run a profitable business reselling pirated games.


You don't say 




Spoiler



inb4 PS4 scene devs say "We aren't paid by whoever we're just coincidentally not releasing anything related to piracy due to Legal Reasons (tm)/morals/ethics/excuses/etc."


----------



## beenii (May 13, 2015)

So, just for laughs, because i dont get any of this stuff, but wouldnt it be theoretically possible to "clone" a Dev-unit, which even plays unsigned code to have the perfekt console instantly? 

But the one big question is, how difficult is this process? sure there would have to be soldering required.....


----------



## Walker D (May 14, 2015)

I could just go to one of this stores that do this hacks... ...ask them to teach me, and then, share here with everyone ...

But, meh .-. I much more prefer to stay at home and eat some pizza 


Also: ...the only guy that I knew was doing something to break the PS4 was x-s4nd3r (obviously there's more people on it though...). Don't know if he started it.....


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 14, 2015)

Such a shame. By the time games that I actually want to play are out, they'd require a higher firmware, and by then this (or any derivative) would be patched. We can't do much without a way to break the PS4's encryption.


----------



## tech3475 (May 14, 2015)

Surprised, id have thought there was something in the system to prevent this eg. Per console key, etc.

Shame its just a piracy hack.


----------



## Amadren (May 14, 2015)

Can't wait for a how to do it 

Also anyone knows what version is required?


----------



## MisterJohnson87 (May 14, 2015)

There is so much hype in this thread for nothing at all here.

This is nothing more than game sharing. This is non-news.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 14, 2015)

MisterJohnson87 said:


> There is so much hype in this thread for nothing at all here.
> 
> This is nothing more than game sharing. This is non-news.


From the source: 





> It needs to be emphasized that this is not the well known “account sharing” trick, but a new kind of hack.



It involves copying the NAND and/or BIOS from one console and applying it to another. What advantage that has over simple game sharing, I don't know.


----------



## Arras (May 14, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> From the source:
> 
> It involves copying the NAND and/or BIOS from one console and applying it to another. What advantage that has over simple game sharing, I don't know.


The advantage is that there's no limit to the amount of consoles you can do this to, I assume. The disadvantage is that A. it's a pain to pull off B. I'd assume you run into issues if you want to play content other than the shared pirated games.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 14, 2015)

Arras said:


> The advantage is that there's no limit to the amount of consoles you can do this to, I assume. The disadvantage is that A. it's a pain to pull off B. I'd assume you run into issues if you want to play content other than the shared pirated games.


Doesn't Sony already have something in place that limits the amount of consoles you can have tied to your account? Or is the limit only on the number of _active_ consoles? If the latter's the case, I'm sure Sony will change that ASAP.


----------



## Arras (May 14, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Doesn't Sony already have something in place that limits the amount of consoles you can have tied to your account? Or is the limit only on the number of _active_ consoles? If the latter's the case, I'm sure Sony will change that ASAP.


Yeah, but like this from what I understand of it you kind of activate the second console, connect online to get games, deactivate your account (and disconnect internet), then somehow copy the activation data from the first console to the second. To Sony it looks like you only have 1 active console now, you actually have 2. You probably can't go online with the second one anymore without issues though.


----------



## mixelpixx (May 14, 2015)

So I am confused.  I see some posting that it is the NAND / Flash that is being copied/cloned and others saying its just an EEProm that has basically a table of active/legit purchases thats being copied.  Or is it both?  Is this EEP being read and written to a separate component?


----------



## Steena (May 14, 2015)

duffmmann said:


> Wait who makes money from allowing the pirating of games? I suppose you might find a few people in our scene more inclined to buy the system if it's been hacked, so in this case, Sony might get a few more customers buying the PS4, but I don't think that really nets Sony a lot of money at the end of the day.


You are american so it was generally different there, but in places like italy, spain, brazil, videogames stores used to have PS1 modding services and even sell you pirated discs, let alone private users advertising themselves on either forums or notice boards. It was a decent business. My cousin profited off it for the entirety of the PS1 life just selling backups and installing modchips as his only source of income.

Immigrants that nowadays sell trinkets, lighters and socks, used to sell backups of PS1 games instead, fake cover and all that, in bulk.

In my classroom, out of 21 people, 20 had a gaming system and 19 of us owned a modded PS1 as their only system. It was only me and the remaining dude that owned other systems as well. It was a mainstream thing, at least in italy, probably because games here used to cost a lot back then.

I can only imagine it's a similar situation currently in brazil, I hear the prices are even worse than they were here 20 years ago.


----------



## MegaV2 (May 14, 2015)

> Small electronics store in some streets of Sao Paulo will charge from R$ 300 to R$ 400 (about $100 to $150) in order to install 10 pirated games on your console. The UOL journalists have confirmed the hack to work on their own console.


 
Oh wow, that's pretty much the entire PS4 library for just ~$120


----------



## fudgi (May 14, 2015)

just out of curiosity... why a RasPi? What does a RasPi have, what other "computers" dont?


----------



## cracker (May 14, 2015)

A bunch of IO lines and standardized hardware.


----------



## Kippykip (May 15, 2015)

Steena said:


> In my classroom, out of 21 people, 20 had a gaming system and 19 of us owned a modded PS1 as their only system. It was only me and the remaining dude that owned other systems as well. It was a mainstream thing, at least in italy, probably because games here used to cost a lot back then.
> 
> I can only imagine it's a similar situation currently in brazil, I hear the prices are even worse than they were here 20 years ago.


 
Well in my area at the time, I was the only one with a modded ps1 with a crapton of these copied games with cheap labels my dad used to get overseas.
While everyone else had like 3 games (which would've been PAL/50hz ugh)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 15, 2015)

Was PAL in the PS1 era that bad? You certainly do not have to sell me on the 8 ad 16 bit era being less than stellar for most pal folks but the PS1 stuff was not quite as egregious.


----------



## Bi99uy (May 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Was PAL in the PS1 era that bad? You certainly do not have to sell me on the 8 ad 16 bit era being less than stellar for most pal folks but the PS1 stuff was not quite as egregious.


 

Yeah, it was pretty shitty. Almost every game had the horrible black borders, and "slow" games like Resident Evil were almost unplayable.
Hell, even up to the PS2 days the PAL region was shitty. I remember having to use AR codes in order to play FFX in regular speed and that messed up the cutscenes. I resorted to importing a NTSC console and had a friend send me games by mail overseas.


----------



## Duo8 (May 15, 2015)

Why use a Pi when you can just use some industrial flasher to flash like 10 consoles at a time?
Unless it has to be in the console all the time, in which case there are still better alternatives.


----------



## Kippykip (May 15, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Was PAL in the PS1 era that bad? You certainly do not have to sell me on the 8 ad 16 bit era being less than stellar for most pal folks but the PS1 stuff was not quite as egregious.


 
It's not as bad as like the NES where the sound literally goes slow motion, but it's pretty bad.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 15, 2015)

Ericthegreat said:


> Why would we care about somthing we can do on every other console, and PC 10x better.


 
Console gamers are different from PC ones, so we'd like it to have it all in one. Something that MS trying to go for with the XO.


----------



## cracker (May 15, 2015)

To continue OT: I watched a modded MD video showing Sonic 2 in 50Hz and then in 60Hz. It was unbearable to listen to in 50Hz. So it is not the video format but the frequency (framerate) and how the game was programmed to be timed via it. Too bad the formats hadn't been sorted out back then and came together for a worldwide Pal 60Hz format for the best of both worlds.


----------



## cybercjt (May 15, 2015)

What the  Wow... just wow.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 15, 2015)

cracker said:


> To continue OT: I watched a modded MD video showing Sonic 2 in 50Hz and then in 60Hz. It was unbearable to listen to in 50Hz. So it is not the video format but the frequency (framerate) and how the game was programmed to be timed via it. Too bad the formats hadn't been sorted out back then and came together for a worldwide Pal 60Hz format for the best of both worlds.


 
With emulators running smoothly 8bit and 16bit gen consoles it kinda pointless to hack them.

Tons of numbskulls here think this piece of crap is worth £32. Haha @ http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sega-megadrive-wireless-games-console-60-games-31-99-argos-2205867


----------



## jammybudga777 (May 15, 2015)

any videos of this thingy in action. i cant be assed to read everyone's comments that dont have any info in at all. but i did see someone saying this is just game sharing???? and to the people that are saying "its not worth hacking these new console's" just stop yourselfs right know. of course its worth it your tablet can play emulators but it cant play ps2/3/4 games can it????


----------



## cracker (May 15, 2015)

Yeah, there are a lot of people that just don't want to play emulated games and want a "real" experience with old-style controllers (even though they play on SoC/emulated devices to get their fix). Myself — I don't give much of a crap to have original systems (with the exception of hacking cart-based hardware and making simple flashcarts) as long as emulators can handle the games that I want to play properly and with good controls (DS2/3 preferably).


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 15, 2015)

cracker said:


> Yeah, there are a lot of people that just don't want to play emulated games and want a "real" experience with old-style controllers (even though they play on SoC/emulated devices to get their fix). Myself — I don't give much of a crap to have original systems (with the exception of hacking cart-based hardware and making simple flashcarts) as long as emulators can handle the games that I want to play properly and with good controls (DS2/3 preferably).


 
DS1/DS2/DS3/DS4 are pretty good for old school games since the D-PAD is in the spot of where the analogue stick should be.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 15, 2015)

jammybudga777 said:


> any videos of this thingy in action. i cant be assed to read everyone's comments that dont have any info in at all. but i did see someone saying this is just game sharing???? and to the people that are saying "its not worth hacking these new console's" just stop yourselfs right know. of course its worth it your tablet can play emulators but it cant play ps2/3/4 games can it????


You read the post that said this is game sharing, but didn't read my post _immediately_ after it, saying that it's not? If you can't be "assed" to do that, then why should we "ass" ourselves for you?


----------



## DelRio1991 (May 16, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I feel like this could be our gateway to PS4 homebrew.



I really hope so.


----------



## Margen67 (May 16, 2015)

DelRio1991 said:


> I really hope so.


Hopefully it's not a 60$-DRM Gateway


----------



## the_randomizer (May 16, 2015)

And people said that no one was interested in console hacking.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 16, 2015)

I don't see how this would lead to "homebrew." This "hack" doesn't break encryption, it only copies the NAND/BIOS of a working console and tricks a second console into thinking it's the first. This doesn't allow users to run unsigned code.


the_randomizer said:


> And people said that no one was interested in console hacking.


Of course people are interested in console hacking. It's just that a very small group of people want stuff that a lot of people don't see the point in. The PS4 can already act as a media center. It's not like a 3DS where the options for that kind of stuff are fairly limited. What homebrew would be "useful" on a PS4 aside from the emulators that work on everything from phones, tablets, PCs, other consoles, Raspberry Pi, etc.?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 16, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I don't see how this would lead to "homebrew." This "hack" doesn't break encryption, it only copies the NAND/BIOS of a working console and tricks a second console into thinking it's the first. This doesn't allow users to run unsigned code.
> 
> Of course people are interested in console hacking. It's just that a very small group of people want stuff that a lot of people don't see the point in. The PS4 can already act as a media center. It's not like a 3DS where the options for that kind of stuff are fairly limited. What homebrew would be "useful" on a PS4 aside from the emulators that work on everything from phones, tablets, PCs, other consoles, Raspberry Pi, etc.?


 

Simple, region lock removal.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 16, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Simple, region lock removal.


What region lock? PS4 games are region-free. The only way you'll experience being region locked is if you try to buy a game from outside your region and try to install DLC for it. Since it's a PSN-restriction, and not a console restriction, no simple homebrew will fix that. Even if there _was_ a homebrew method of loading out-of-region DLC, you'd have to obtain the DLC from unofficial sources, ie piracy.


----------



## Pluupy (May 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> PS4 is yet to have a stable quality library of games and this is what they're focusing on? Pirating PS4 games?
> 
> It just feels strange that they wouldn't do something better with it like allowing to play emulators, make the Blu-ray inside region free, perhaps allow in some way to play PS1 and PS2 games and so on.
> 
> So if someone hacked the Wii U I'd hope they would do something creative rather than just the games.


Hmm I wonder if homebrew allowing you to use the Wii gamepad as a drawing tablet would be possible. I don't have a Wii U so I don't know how well the screen sensitivity is, but it definetly has potential.


----------



## Duo8 (May 17, 2015)

Pluupy said:


> Hmm I wonder if homebrew allowing you to use the Wii gamepad as a drawing tablet would be possible. I don't have a Wii U so I don't know how well the screen sensitivity is, but it definetly has potential.


Considering the PS4 doesn't have 2 wifi modules, that seems unlikely.


----------



## Qtis (May 17, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> What region lock? PS4 games are region-free. The only way you'll experience being region locked is if you try to buy a game from outside your region and try to install DLC for it. Since it's a PSN-restriction, and not a console restriction, no simple homebrew will fix that. Even if there _was_ a homebrew method of loading out-of-region DLC, you'd have to obtain the DLC from unofficial sources, ie piracy.


 
Not to mention you can have multiple region accounts on one ps4, which makes the whole point moot. If the console in question was a Wii U for example, it'd be a completely different matter. The whole region free was irrelevant for ps3 owners so why would it be relevant for ps4 owners?


----------



## Pluupy (May 18, 2015)

Duo8 said:


> Considering the PS4 doesn't have 2 wifi modules, that seems unlikely.


Wha? What does the PS4 have to do with my comment? lol I was talking about using the WiiU gamepad with PC.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 18, 2015)

Pluupy said:


> Wha? What does the PS4 have to do with my comment? lol I was talking about using the WiiU gamepad with PC.


Well, considering this is a thread about a PS4 "hack," it'd make sense that someone posting in this thread, about a possible homebrew for the WiiU gamepad, would be talking about the PS4.


----------



## deathking (May 19, 2015)

Got a brand new ps4 from launch in box waiting for this moment

Based Brazilians winning


----------



## elcravo (May 20, 2015)

deathking said:


> Got a brand new ps4 from launch in box waiting for this moment
> 
> Based Brazilians winning


 
What a waste of money...


----------



## pdensco (May 24, 2015)

if the ps4 got hacked then im going to buy one


----------

